

Sec. Robert Gates announces sweeping defense reforms, IT consolidation - anigbrowl
http://www.govexec.com/dailyfed/0810/080910kp1.htm

======
gaius
Yep, definitely cut contractors. That's the deal isn't it, a great hourly rate
when times are good to compensate for zero job security when times are bad.
Everyone who changes from permie to contractor understands that, no-one has
any business complaining.

